# Excel Formula Not Updating



## yukongirl2 (Oct 20, 2010)

I have the same problem and I do go in everytime in the tools and reset to be Automatic it will calculate then, however, when I reopen the file it's back to manuel.


----------



## yukongirl2 (Oct 20, 2010)

*Re: [SOLVED] Excel formula not updating*

Hello, I am having the same problems with my spreedsheets on Ecxel 2003. I did know about the Tools/Options/ Calculations - I seem to have to change them every time as they never stay on Auto when I close out (saved) and repoen the same file it's back to manuel again.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

New thread created for you.

Reference thread --> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f57/solved-excel-formula-not-updating-163598.html

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## RSpecianjr (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey Yukongirl2,

There are a few things that I can think of that can cause this.

1. If you open a workbook in an instance of Excel that has calculations turned off, it always takes the settings of the instance that is already open. Try opening the file in a fresh instance of Excel.
2. Some macros will automatically turn calculations off when the workbook is opened.

How to test:

1. Open Excel from the Excel Icon. Click the Excel Button then File > Open > browse to your file.
2. Tools > Macro > Marcos (I believe, its been a whle since I've seen 2003). You will want to see if there is anything under ThisWorkbook on the left hand side. Just double click ThisWorkbook and see if there is a Macro there. If there is code, paste the code and we can check it out.

If neither of these work, can you post the document for us to deep dive it? It could be a corrupted file, but I really dont think it is.

Hope this helps,

Robert D. Specian Jr.


----------

